# Numbering arrows



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

Black Fine MM


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

You write on the vanes?


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

If I can find the silver Sharpie, I have two kids  , I write the numbers on the shaft.

If I can't find the silver Sharpie that the kids hid, lost, or depleted then I write on the vane with a black one.


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

Black Sharpie on the vanes! so you can keep an eye on any flyers!!!!


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

Black Sharpie on the vanes.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

yep, black sharpie on the vanes for me too.. simple but effective.


----------



## therster (Jan 14, 2010)

*Sharpie*

I use a marker on the vanes. I put it on the same vane of each arrow and in a place that I wouldn't see it as I am nocking the arrow. If I have a suspicious arrow I don't want know that I have the funny one on the string because then I might cause it to fly eradically. Once I have noted the same arrow impacting different, it gets kicked off the team.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

therster said:


> I use a marker on the vanes. I put it on the same vane of each arrow and in a place that I wouldn't see it as I am nocking the arrow. If I have a suspicious arrow I don't want know that I have the funny one on the string because then I might cause it to fly eradically. Once I have noted the same arrow impacting different, it gets kicked off the team.


yep.. +1


----------



## easy76 (Dec 6, 2008)

*Vanes*

I use a black sharpie on the vanes also. But I group them by using a symbol. Such as an "X". 1X, 2X, etc... break them up into groups then I can rotate groups and find any flyers.


----------



## FitaX10 (Aug 1, 2002)

I use a silver sharpie on the shaft and not on the vanes because i shoot Fita on occasion. The shaft has to be marked with number and initials. 
Chris


----------



## sawdust2 (Jan 7, 2009)

*Numbers*

I have been using "dry transfer" numbers on the shaft. They can be obtained from most hobby shops. These are a little fragile by themselves so I seal them with a water base clear coat, also from the hobby shop, and they hold up just fine.

Good luck

sawdust2


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

Easy Eye Arrow Numbers. I just have LAS toss a package into my normal orders once in a while. Seems like I give a lot of packages away to friends 

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/product_info.php?products_id=11613&osCsid=5hvjhs89p45frsugsldq460hn3


----------



## 05allegiance (Sep 11, 2008)

Sharpie on cock vane.. But you have to make it look cool.. I make mine look like call sign numbers like on the rear wings of fighter jets. if not everybody will make fun of you...

haha, jk do what you want


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Does anyone know of a source for the stick on number decals that the numbers go beyond 12, for those of us that have more than one dozen arrows at a time?


----------



## GradyWhite (Oct 18, 2008)

*Numbers Beyond 12*

Jim,
Any electrical supply house has wire numbers. They are on an adhesive tape type of material. I make a complete wrap around the shaft just for the sake of balance.


----------



## dixonhunt1996 (Jun 18, 2010)

I use a sharpie and write on the vanes.


----------

